
Bayesian Networks – An Introduction (2016) - rfreytag
https://www.bayesserver.com/docs/introduction/bayesian-networks
======
mark_l_watson
Nice demos. Too bad they don;t have non-commercial licensing- a bit too
expensive if it is not being used commercially.

------
hessenwolf
The hammer that is still looking for a nail, since 1986.

Anyone seen one really be useful?

~~~
myWindoonn
On the horizon, algebraic geometry and category theory have opened up new ways
to think of posets, and posets are in correspondence with DAGs. We can talk
about mappings between Bayesian networks, as well as sheaves which encode the
logical restrictions and can be further linearized or categorified.

You're right that it seems like not much attention is paid to this stuff. At a
lecture a few years ago, it was pointed out that sheaves on Bayesian networks
seem interesting, but that nobody seems to be working directly on applying the
maths to existing problems.

~~~
jesuslop
I am aware of the categorical treatment and that's how I think about Bayesian
nets, but would like to know something about the sheaf-theory aspect of it.
Also: it puzzles me that Algebraic Geometry is mentioned in this context,
how's that?

------
jesuslop
Do you know of an interactive, easy and free software to build and simulate
our own versions of the asia net and example or other custom built ones? I
used to like GeNIe but it isn't free anymore.

~~~
bglazer
I don't know if this is "easy" but Microsoft Research has this free and
interactive tool:

[https://msbnx.azurewebsites.net/](https://msbnx.azurewebsites.net/)

